# Placement of loft



## olayak (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi, 
I'm building a loft/aviary for my pet pigeons. There's a perfect concrete slab on my property where I want to put it. But it's right in front of the propane tank. Does anyone know if propane tanks leak gas? Could this potentially be dangerous for my birds? 
Thanks


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

olayak said:


> Hi,
> I'm building a loft/aviary for my pet pigeons. There's a perfect concrete slab on my property where I want to put it. But it's right in front of the propane tank. Does anyone know if propane tanks leak gas? Could this potentially be dangerous for my birds?
> Thanks


A properly maintained propane gas tank is on of the safest things man has made. When one explodes it makes big news. And those are not in proper working condition. So ... if you are leasing it and use it it had better be safe.


----------

